

DuckDuckGo featured on Lifehacker - jordanmessina
http://lifehacker.com/5546409/duckduckgo-is-a-search-engine-for-keyboard-ninjas

======
ComputerGuru
DuckDuckGo just needs a better logo and a better name and it'd be major
league. They've got the difficult part down, but there's no way any real
company or serious non-hacker will take them seriously the way they are now.

I want a search engine whose design, name, logo, and style inspire me with
confidence and reassurance. I want to see power, I want to see
professionalism. I don't want to play games with a duck that lucks like it was
drawn by an amateur. I think spending a mere 1k on design and branding will
have an incredible impact on DDD now that it's really beginning to get off the
ground and catch the eye of people outside the HN/Reddit communities.

~~~
pmjordan
I don't know. Initially, Google was far more playful than any of the other
search engines of the time. Also "professional" design & branding deteriorates
into "boring" far too easily. And boring is unlikely to be noticed. People are
likely to remember the duck. If you google for 'duck search', DDG is the first
result.

Just providing a counterpoint BTW. You may well be right.

~~~
baddox
Google is still playful. Their name still is a joke, even if it has become
borderline genericized. Also, remember the Pacman ordeal just the other day?
Not to mention the numerous Easter eggs for terms like "recursion."

~~~
pmjordan
Yes, Google haven't changed, and I was careful to avoid wording it like that.
But Bing tries to emulate the playfulness, for example. In the early days
Google stood out much more.

------
MikeCapone
Congrats Gabriel! Glad to see your efforts paying of (at least in mindshare)
lately.

Keep adding good features (and taking away bad ones) and listening to your
users and you should be golden.

I personally tend to agree with those that say that the name/logo is holding
you back (I have a sense of humor and don't take it too seriously, but a lot
of people are probably scared off), but it's your thing and you should take it
into the direction that you feel will work best.

------
balakk
The only thing I'm annoyed about DDG is its over-reliance on Javascript. Now
I'm no luddite; i enjoy the flexibility and power javascript brings.

However I think the first page of results should come with the page response.
For people like me with crappy bandwidth, there is a noticeable lag before the
first 10 results appear. I'm reasonably happy with the content though; it does
an acceptable job of replacing google.

------
hswolff
DDG's founder has officially won me over. On my little blog I keep
(harrywolff.com) I made a post about Duck Duck Go and Gabe managed to find me
and my post. Thank you Gabe. Keep up the very awesome work.

------
ErrantX
No mention of the privacy aspect though! Shame

I wonder if that is interesting - or simply an oversight.

EDIT: they've edited it in since I read the story... (just checked the
original tab I opened)

~~~
pmjordan
FTA: _"It aims to be a Google competitor, providing a host of additional
features the search engine giant is missing, like [...] keeping your searches
anonymous."_

~~~
ErrantX
Hmm, I could have sworn that wasn't there when I opened it (I did check
because I was surprised not to see any mention)

------
blub
Please make a mobile version. With Opera mini the search box is larger than
the screen and half of it is shown out of the screen when the page loads.

------
ronnier
I really enjoy watching the progression of DDG and the traction it's gaining.
I admire Gabriel Weinberg for working so hard towards it.

~~~
pclark
this. Gabriel has been awesome at feedback, really innovative from a product
and marketing stand point, and has pursued this for over a year. Awesome.

And the karma widget remains one of my most favourite marketing products.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Over two years now :)

------
apphacker
The new category thing is annoying, if I search for 'django' I don't even get
a list of links (the top one should be the python django framework) I get a
list of things named django. I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of a
bunch of junk to get the django web framework link. Maybe make that category
thing less aggressive or something one can turn off in the settings.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thx--I'm working on a setting to disable disambiguation, but I think you're
missing the point. Those are the search results. The idea is you click on the
one that is most relevant and then get "deep" results tailored to that
particular meaning. The stuff at the bottom is meant only to serve you if none
of the meanings are what you were looking for.

~~~
schwanksta
Just wondering, have you tried getting ddg.com? My only real gripe is I find
typing duckduckgo.com to be cumbersome for some reason, even though it's only
4 characters more than 'google'. It just doesn't seem to flow.

~~~
rtp
There's <http://www.dukgo.com>, which is a tad bit less work to type ;-)

